# KM-5035 Network Scanner



## Acesover8 (Jun 9, 2008)

Thats the scanner we have and its networked in. The problem is, when i put scan to pc option it says communication error unable to reach pc. check pc. But i dont think its the pc. What would cause this and how to fix it?

KM-5035 Kyocera its a scanner printer copier fax


----------



## pswine1 (Jul 17, 2008)

OK first verify that you can print to the printer side of the KM-5035 if you can you are good for the printer. Next try to ping the IP address of the scanner in the KM-5035. If you get no response than your PC is not communicating with that component. Also verify in the Network Scanner setup that your PC IP is one of the IPs it can scan to. If it is not there then this is your problem. Your IP must be one of the IPs it can scan to. Try this and see what happens.


Acesover8 said:


> Thats the scanner we have and its networked in. The problem is, when i put scan to pc option it says communication error unable to reach pc. check pc. But i dont think its the pc. What would cause this and how to fix it?
> 
> KM-5035 Kyocera its a scanner printer copier fax


----------



## jonbjorn (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm having a similar problem in that the scanner will not scan all the computers that are already set up. It will only scan to one of the computers set up. I did want to get into the setup but I have to supply a 3 digit code which I don't know. Does any one know an over ride code for the Kyocera KM-5035?

I'll keep trying and post my solution should I get it.


----------



## pswine1 (Jul 17, 2008)

OK if you are still having the problems please verify that you have the file utility software installed on the PC with the problem. Eventhough the IPs are correct for the PCs and they are able to print, the scanner file utility software must be installed also. Without the software you will contine to have the communication error. With the utility you have a configuration option as to where the scanned document(s) will be delivered. Please verfity the file utility software is installed and post back your results.


jonbjorn said:


> I'm having a similar problem in that the scanner will not scan all the computers that are already set up. It will only scan to one of the computers set up. I did want to get into the setup but I have to supply a 3 digit code which I don't know. Does any one know an over ride code for the Kyocera KM-5035?
> 
> I'll keep trying and post my solution should I get it.


----------



## arturabt (Aug 26, 2008)

jonbjorn said:


> I'm having a similar problem in that the scanner will not scan all the computers that are already set up. It will only scan to one of the computers set up. I did want to get into the setup but I have to supply a 3 digit code which I don't know. Does any one know an over ride code for the Kyocera KM-5035?
> 
> I'll keep trying and post my solution should I get it.


Hi there, try to reinstall Scanner File Utility in desktop mode


----------

